# SBGV245 - can't get enough of it



## escapewheel (Apr 10, 2008)

After seeing the SBGV247 (9F Anniversary "sport" limited edition) in person, I thought I'd found the perfect everyday GS. Perfect in that it's high accuracy quartz, has a date, and luminous markers and hands. The only thing I didn't like about the 247 is that I felt the blue dial with orange accents limited strap options. Looked around online and found the SBGV245, and took the plunge. The dial is better in person than any pictures I've seen... a very light grey with a super subtle line pattern. So far I've paired with brown, blue, and green straps that change the look. Maybe it's not the LE, but this thing holds its own!


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

Love the perfect lines of the hands - how they go from brushed to polished. Absolutely no one can do that in this price range. 

Stunning - congrats!


----------



## TallWatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Excellent waych and i do like the brown/beige strap combo ! Congrats !


----------



## Linden_way (Mar 24, 2014)

Congratulations it’s a stunning watch.


----------



## myrr (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks great on that leather!


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

I have one of these incoming tomorrow. Super excited to check it out!


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Gorgeous watch! What's your wrist size may I ask? Am trying to figure out how it would likely fit on my 6.5" wrist.. thanks!


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

Got mine this morning. Trying it out on a few different NATOs I had laying around. The OEM strap/deployant was not comfortable for me.


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah I love the clean dial on that model, and the angular case shape. My only qualm is that I prefer the old school "SEIKO" logo, with just a "GS" at the bottom to differentiate it. But I suppose, branding is branding.



escapewheel said:


> After seeing the SBGV247 (9F Anniversary "sport" limited edition) in person, I thought I'd found the perfect everyday GS. Perfect in that it's high accuracy quartz, has a date, and luminous markers and hands. The only thing I didn't like about the 247 is that I felt the blue dial with orange accents limited strap options. Looked around online and found the SBGV245, and took the plunge. The dial is better in person than any pictures I've seen... a very light grey with a super subtle line pattern. So far I've paired with brown, blue, and green straps that change the look. Maybe it's not the LE, but this thing holds its own!


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

This has to be one of the most versatile GS models. It perfectly straddles the line between sports and dress and unlike the LE the dial color matches anything. Nothing wrong with a "set and forget" 9F82 for daily use. 
Seiko usually uses the double bar lume sandwich indices on dark faced dials but they work well here. Definitely a strap monster but I could wish for a bracelet option.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Watch19 said:


> This has to be one of the most versatile GS models. It perfectly straddles the line between sports and dress and unlike the LE the dial color matches anything. Nothing wrong with a "set and forget" 9F82 for daily use.
> Seiko usually uses the double bar lume sandwich indices on dark faced dials but they work well here. Definitely a strap monster but I could wish for a bracelet option.


Someone did get a bracelet to go with the SBGV247 (should have the same case): https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/new-sporty-9f-gs-sbgv247-4722919-16.html#post46771235


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Congrats on your SGBV245! And yes, a bracelet option is available and just feels right on the wrist. :-!


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

such a great looking GS. i dont usually like grey dial but this one just works


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

Did consider the white one but still went for the blue one for its orange accent

Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk


----------



## sasilm2 (Jul 13, 2018)

I need to get me a GS for my collection... time to post some watches for sale!


----------



## ChrisVan (Dec 26, 2015)

i quite like the look of this one. nice find!


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Can someone confirm that the lug to lug is 47mm? Thanks!

Edit: nvm. Found the info on the Japanese Seiko site.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Beautiful wear it in the very best of health!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Ahhhh I want


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

If it was around 38mm I would have ordered! But...I'd still love to try it on one day and see.


----------



## escapewheel (Apr 10, 2008)

pdsf said:


> Gorgeous watch! What's your wrist size may I ask? Am trying to figure out how it would likely fit on my 6.5" wrist.. thanks!


6.5" ... should fit you same as me 🙂


----------



## escapewheel (Apr 10, 2008)

ParkinNJ said:


> Congrats on your SGBV245! And yes, a bracelet option is available and just feels right on the wrist.


Where did you get that bracelet?!?? Need!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I would agree with you. The case is just out of this world.


----------



## whosam (Apr 4, 2018)

That's looks super smart. Congrats! How's the lume?


----------



## jjjjimi (Apr 3, 2015)

Man those angles on the case have so much attitude. More pics please!


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Purchased through US GS AD; PM me for the AD info.



escapewheel said:


> Where did you get that bracelet?!?? Need!


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Beautiful watch. I almost went for one. (Opted for the SBGN001 instead) perhaps it will be the next grail piece.


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Beautiful GS, congrats!


----------



## Mistergmt (Jun 9, 2019)

I love this watch. The bezel looks amazing and I need a quartz in the collection


----------



## SeikoRun31 (Jul 13, 2019)

Great looking watch!! Is there a bracelet for it?


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the review. Just discovered this watch today. Sort of watch I have been looking for. Your pics are excellent, too.

Very impressed with the 200M water resistance. Not really a dive watch, but ready for anything!!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## zuckermania (Feb 27, 2009)

One of my favorite GS's. Most of the online reviews prefer the black version, but for me this is the one to get.


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

Received mine a few weeks back from Topper's (great service BTW). Totally love it and continually am finding new things to like. This model has a Genta-esque vibe but with the GS/Japanese aesthetic mixed in. Unique and familiar all at once.

My small gathering of watches has shifted toward quality quartz pieces and I am purging off most of the rest as part of my planned hiatus from this hobby (I spend too much time (no pun) with it). The 245 will be my main squeeze from here out.


----------



## changooroo (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats! clean dial!


----------



## Cedyan (May 31, 2018)

Congrats! Where did you get this perlon?

Love mine so much! It became the watch I use the most.


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

Cedyan said:


> Congrats! Where did you get this perlon?
> 
> Love mine so much! It became the watch I use the most.
> View attachment 14393501


It's a Crown & Buckle linen melange. I have a few of them in diff colors.


----------



## eltonj (Apr 24, 2014)

What a great model!


----------



## twgoodwin (Dec 14, 2015)

Are any of you wearing this on a 6" wrist?


----------



## Cedyan (May 31, 2018)

Check my pictures, my wrist is under 6''!


----------



## rob9765 (Dec 28, 2013)

The blue strap looks amazing! I tried one on at an AD last week, and it fit like a glove.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Beautiful wear it well!


----------



## westcoastco (Apr 10, 2016)

Great watch. Very versatile dial (the grey) and sporty and masculine looking case.

Mine is on an aftermarket black rubber strap which makes the dial pop and worked well for a seaside vacation.


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

This model is discontinued already after 2 years!? That really sucks as it was just starting to get some traction on social media.


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

How do you know it's discontinued?


----------



## Cedyan (May 31, 2018)

It is still listed on the GS official website (US and Japan SBGV245 | COLLECTIONS | グランドセイコー公式サイト) and still available in a lot of AD in Japan at least.


----------



## unccoda5 (Feb 17, 2020)

autofiend said:


> Received mine a few weeks back from Topper's (great service BTW). Totally love it and continually am finding new things to like. This model has a Genta-esque vibe but with the GS/Japanese aesthetic mixed in. Unique and familiar all at once.
> 
> My small gathering of watches has shifted toward quality quartz pieces and I am purging off most of the rest as part of my planned hiatus from this hobby (I spend too much time (no pun) with it). The 245 will be my main squeeze from here out.


Love that strap, may I ask where it is from? Also I see you recently sold yours, would you mind sending me a DM? I would love to know what you got for it as I am currently looking to pick one up. Thanks!


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Wahlaoeh said:


> How do you know it's discontinued?


Joe Kirk from GS USA said so. Straight from the horses mouth!


----------

